# How do you act in real life?



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 20, 2008)

Just something I was thinking about. Do you act differently than you do on the forums? 

Me? Well, it's like I'm a completely different person. In real life, I'm really shy and quiet, and I don't like to look people in the eyes. I also always look really serious and angry and if someone I don't know talks to me, I'll answer them in this monotone voice even when I don't mean to. People think I'm really mean because of this or they think I'm just weird. I tend to feel more comfortable when talking to people on the internet, due to my crippling social anxiety, so I act waaay more uptight in real life.

And you?


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 20, 2008)

You and everyone else :P

UM anyway, I uh... I kind of just do things. I don't really know what my personality is like to other people... you know how it is. Well, apparently I'm hilarious in real life. So... yeah. Uh, well I guess usually I'm doing something relatively funny. I usually spend sort of spend most of the time like cracking jokes or... I don't know, acting all weird. :\  

And also a large portion of the time I spend talking in a... I don't know what to call it... "old gentleman" style voice? I'll be all, "Why, hello, young man. Do you have the time?" And... similar things. Yeah. That's usually what I do... whatever, I guess. Also I call people kids. As in, "Kids! Stop arguing!" Even if they're like... twenty-two. OH and I tend to rant a lot. And I talk too much. And uh... mostly I just kind of say and do funny things, I guess? Whatever.

Although if I don't know someone very well I'm usually rather shy about it. Which bothers me. :\  Or if said person is above me on the social ladder. (YES I KNOW I SHOULDN'T CARE I _REALLY_ WISH I DIDN'T)


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm quiet and a bit shy, but if absolutely necessary, I'll speak up. I can be outgoing on occasion, but I'm more talkative when with my closest friends. The interent works better for me because I'm able to think before I write so I sound like I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

I trip over my words a lot when I talk in real life, so I'm often afraid to say anything. When around really close friends, I'm usually pretty hyper and talkative though. I prefer typing to talking because I can avoid redundancy and grammatical mistakes more easily. I like seeing _exactly_ what I'm saying. :3


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm actually argumentative in real life. I am shy around stranger sometimes. I am loud, raucous, and a bit offensive when with friends. Why, I'm different in different sectors of the internet.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 20, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> You and everyone else :P


Well, actually, I'm ruder in real life. I'm much nicer online than I am in real life. Mainly due to me getting nervous and blurting out rude things and then not realizing that they are rude until it's too late. Online, I have more time to think about these things, I don't have the pressure of saying things right then and there.

Yes, I'm immensely sure that I have a social anxiety disorder, hmm.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm typically a bit shyer in real life than I am online, but I don't think I have a social anxiety disorder or anything. People who only know me a little bit IRL generally think that I'm quiet but polite.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 20, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Well, actually, I'm ruder in real life. XD I'm much nicer online than I am in real life. Mainly due to me getting nervous and blurting out rude things and then not realizing that they are rude until it's too late. Online, I have more time to think about these things, I don't have the pressure of saying things right then and there.


Same here except when I speak without thinking I often make an idiot of myself and kick myself about it weeks later.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't know. I don't try to be different on purpose. My friends say I act different on IM, though.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess how I generally act sort of depends on my mood and if I'm with other people. When I'm with friends I'm usually loud and weird and the type who will do weird shit in public just to laugh at the looks I get. When I'm around a lot of people I don't know and don't really see myself clicking with, I become really withdrawn and awkward. I don't often look people in the eyes. 

I'm typically really fidgety; I'll take off things like watches and bracelets and play with them, I'll run my fingers through my hair a lot, I'll shake my legs while I'm sitting. It's worse if I'm nervous or anxious. I've actually gotten comments on this. D: People who see me like this (typically people who have classes with me where I'm not with any friends) usually get this impression that I'm a complete nutcase. Of course, people who see me with my friends think this too, only there it tends to lean more toward the "confident sort of awkward" weird, while by myself it's "really unconfident; might have some kind of disorder or something?" Hmm. 

I'm either the freak who lays in the floor of public places and sings the Oscar Mayer Weiner song or that one kid in the corner who's always drawing, and people who are used to me acting one way might be a bit surprised to see the other side of me. (A lot of people also think I'm like this amazing genius with perfect grades. I'm not sure why; my grades are pretty average. :|) 

I'm a bit ruder in real life because I'm generally surrounded by idiots; I can also be ruder on larger forums where idiots run rampant, but I try not to be here. Otherwise, well, I don't really know what my overall personality is like online, but I don't think I'm _too_ different.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 20, 2008)

WHOAH uh Spaekle are you me? Only two years older? Yeah, okay, you must be. It's comforting to know that in two years I'll be lying on the floor of public places, singing the Oscar Meyer Weiner song. Actually, no it's not, because that's... not all that funny. MY sense of humor is _classier_. 

(but seriously you do act a lot like me, how about we go out for lunch sometime okay?)


----------



## Flareth (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm also shy and rude when in public. but when I'm in my house, I'm loud and blurt out stuff and run around the house.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 20, 2008)

Quiet, mostly. And people seem to have the strange impression that I'm, like, a good listener and really nice and supportive... no, actually I just don't talk and I tell people whatever they need to hear so they'll shut up and go away. Don't have a lot of friends because I suck at staying in touch with people, but during the brief periods in which I have good friends all we ever really do is draw or play video games.

They also think I'm good at math. Hahahahahano math CRS for the win.


----------



## Negrek (Aug 20, 2008)

I think that's a very difficult question to answer. How any person acts at any given time is all relative to their situation, and "online" is merely one such situation. I doubt that, for people who frequent a variety of different social-interaction web sites, most people even behave differently from site to site, when they're interacting with different groups of people. Probably the ways that you interact with various online communities are more similar than the ways you interact with the various social circles you encounter in real life, but I would guess this is at least in part a result of the fact that you opt into internet social groups, whereas in real life you often don't have a choice.

However, if you think about it, you act many different ways based in the environment you're placed in. How you act around your parents is different than how you act around your friends or in a classroom full of people you hardly know. So should I be comparing my online interaction to interaction with my friends, or to people who are relative strangers? Even then, you're liable to act different ways depending on your status with that particular group of strangers, or your online status, if any. There's no consistent way that any person "acts" in all offline environments.

So, do I act differently online than I do in real life? Yes, but there's no one way that I "act" in real life anyway, so there's no real way to discuss it without being more specific, at least for me.

But I could probably sum it up by saying that I'm ten times more obnoxious in real life than I am at my most obnoxious online. Think like this post, but much, much worse.


----------



## s k (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm really quiet and shy around most people.

But when I'm around people I know, I act like I go on 4chan too much, or so I'm told. I.E.: "4chan is killing your brain" is often said to me.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 20, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> WHOAH uh Spaekle are you me? Only two years older? Yeah, okay, you must be. It's comforting to know that in two years I'll be lying on the floor of public places, singing the Oscar Meyer Weiner song. Actually, no it's not, because that's... not all that funny. MY sense of humor is _classier_.
> 
> (but seriously you do act a lot like me, how about we go out for lunch sometime okay?)


Haha, sure, you like Olive Garden? :p

That Oscar Mayer weiner thing was from when I was a hyper middle schooler with a dumb sense of humor on a night where me and some friends were feeling particularly rambunctious. It's pretty fun to look back on, but I consider it one of the dumbest things we've ever done, actually. Hahaha.

I have friends who fancy themselves /b/tards and who think I'm a /b/tard too because I know all the memes, when I really haven't been on any Chan in, like, forever. D:


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 20, 2008)

I've never been on 4Chan, except for as a spectator (or as those internet types call them, "lurkers"). But I guess I'll start in about a year, huh? 

ALSO my fidgeting will get worse, that's not a good sign. :(   I thought it was getting better and all too.

Not only that, but you posted in the attractiveness thread that you thought you were ugly! So, in two years, I'll either have developed a huge inferiority complex, or have gotten run over by a steam roller or something. Oh nooooo!!


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm an obnoxious teenage girl in real life. You'd probably think I didn't even know what a forum was let alone be on one about Pokemon. :P

I AM JUST AS ANNOYING IRL AS I AM HERE~


----------



## @lex (Aug 20, 2008)

Well... I don't speak more than necessary, really... I'm quite shy among my friends, and generally a quiet person. Unless I get riled up for some reason, in which case I can talk to no end :3 Also, if I'm happy or peppy, I usually move in a quick and agile manner, doing spins instead of turns and almost tripping forward :P


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm very shy when it comes to people I don't know. But when I get to know them, I act really hyper and happy and shit. Though I used to be very quiet, even around my friends.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm hardly different, although I find it a lot harder to make friends online than I do in RL. Also I think I talk about a wider range of topics online.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I behave the same way on the Internet as I do in real life, although offline I'm much more shy and quiet and stuff.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm very shy and quiet, and prefer that others talk to me rather than me to them. I wish I had better social skills or whatever... people talk about all kinds of stuff and I don't even know what to ask about. I'm more social on the Internet, and it's much easier to talk there.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not even my true self /here/
I am completely myself at the other forum I go to, and offline I can only be myself around a few select people... it sucks

Offline I'm usually quiet and uninteresting because I don't really dare to speak up :| 

I dunno what I'd do without the aforementioned "other forum", I really don't


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I'm not really much different in real life exept I'm really annoying and loud. It's a lot harder for me to make friends in real life.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm as much of a dick on the Internet as I am in real life. Only I tend to speak in a smarter/more old-fashioned way, which I don't do too often on here because I don't care what people think on the Internet. A little bit more polite offline, too.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with everything that Negrek said, but if you really want me to sum up how I act here and nothere then:

Offline I tend to be more polite and I also generally have time for everyone. I still don't suffer fools easily or at all, really, but I'm a bit more polite about it. Depending on who I'm with I can be either incredibly outgoing or I'll be that guy who sits there quietly. Sometimes I like to sit there quietly to observe, though. I enjoy people watching.

And contrary to *anything surskitty says ever* I do have tact. Offline, anyway. Sometimes. Maybe. It's easier to have tact offline because you can actually see the person's face and stuff.


----------



## Keltena (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm different around different people. I'm pretty relaxed and open around close friends and family, and I actually talk. Otherwise, I'm incredibly shy -- social situations scare me, which I _hate_. I don't really talk to anyone I don't know well unless I have something to say, and even then I have trouble making myself say anything. I think I'm a little more extroverted than that online.

I'm also really sarcastic; I'm not sure if that's how I act online or not.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 20, 2008)

Outside of the forum, I'm jolly. If I'm around SuperScyther or in my school, I'll be jolly and say a whole bunch of random things that seem funny to me. If I'm in the mall with my mom or around people I don't know, I'll be timid, and shy.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, with me, the way I act depends on my mood. My personality is kind of odd. At school I tend to annoy certain people for the fun of it, tend to be extremely...odd, but at home I'm usually quiet, talking occaisonally, but mainly I just post here. I tend to laugh at nearly anything and can be really irritable depending on my mood. I'm an odd person overall.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 20, 2008)

I show a lot of emotion. My expressions are barely shown. I like to talk, but it's not full of very much expression. I used to be loud, and now it's like a creepy quiet monotone. 

In other words, I'm not very much fun.

Lazy.

BUT THEN I GET IN MOODS WHERE IT'S THE OPPOSITE 'so you know.


----------



## Flora (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, God, I could go on for HOURS on the subject.

I'm pretty much a geek, and I can be pretty competitive if I want to.

And I can cry over ANYTHING.  If I stub my toe, I cry.  Basically ANYTHING.

And I have a temper.  A biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig temper.

In short, be glad that you don't know me.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 20, 2008)

I argue, I'm loud, I wave my arms around, and I can be a jerk.

But I'm also quite the comedian.


----------



## Nope (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm pretty shy and quiet in class, but with friends I can easily get very hyper. Especially after I've eaten sugar or candy 83

When someone annoyes me a lot, I attack them. But mostly only on my friends. We call it when we have "click". Not sure what it is in english, or is it click in english? Anyways, click is when you get really angry and you don't care much if you hurt anyone. But I'm getting better, and it's about two years since I last clicked. Though it is quite fun to see your friends run away from you in the school yard, and when you're finished with your click you pretend you can't remember anything of it XD

I remember last time I had a click. That was when one of my friends squirted a huge dose of water at me in a water fight involving two of my friends and me. I ran after them with a wood club in my hands. No one has -fortunatly- ever gotten hurt when I click.

And I'm very caring. If I would ever become a Pokémon I would probably become a splice between a Cyndaquil (Timid), Chansey (Caring) and Nidoking (Rampaging) :/

But don't be afraid if you meet me in real life XD I'm finished with my clicking now :P


----------



## Jetx (Aug 20, 2008)

Depends who I'm with. I keep to myself outside of my friends and family, but can be quite talkative with them... well, maybe not my family... :P


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Aug 20, 2008)

Here, online, I'm quiet and reserved, usually saving my comments for when they're... I dunno... necessary?  The right word escapes me.

Real life, on the other hand...

I'm the kind of guy who can fit into... well, really any social situation.  I can hang out with the "cool" kids, then drop to the back of the room to offer my hand and a smile to the new guy.  When I'm surrounded by people I don't know... well... I get to know them right quick.  In class, I'm usually the one who makes jokes that the whole class, including the teacher, laugh at. I'm generally a very nice, funny, outgoing person, _unless_ something is bothering me.  Then I'm just a complete ass to everyone.  Which really sucks for people that are just getting to know me, cause they're all like "Does this guy have a mood swing problem or something?", and first impressions are hard to change.

Yeah.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm very sensitive and emotional in real-life. I'm talkative, and definitely not shy, but a lot of things will make me upset.


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 21, 2008)

I act the same: I rarely approach anyone I don't already know, but am perfectly fine if approached.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

Here, I tend to be patient and friendly, but IRL, I'm like this:
I have a short temper, and when I do lose it, I can get really angry. Generally, I talk back a lot. Despite my ostensible toughness, I'm actually pretty sensitive, which doesn't go well with the personalities of my mother, and sometimes my sister (although not as often). I also can't meet new people comfortably unless I am in an open space.
 I also tend to use nicknames for Naruto characters instead of their real names in school and other public places because I'm afraid of being judged if I reveal that I watch Naruto to my classmates, since they don't know anyone who's female and watches it, and something tells me they'll think we (my sister and I) watch it. 
 One last thing: Here, I make sense. In real life, I'm crazy. I have a hyper imagination, and always drift into thought. Speaking of thought, I tend to think a lot in real life. I mean _a lot_.
 That's it. I guess.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm timid irl. I think more, and I don't speak up at anything, really. If I don't really know a person, I tend to stay away from them and avoid talking.

...Hm, I'm like that on IRC, actually. ._.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 22, 2008)

Basically the same, only louder :D

I like people, I don't mind attention, I love talking endlessly about random crap that I like. 

Sadly, I think I'm more intelligent on here than when talking in a conversation because before I click Post I can stop and think "Wait; _that_ doen't make any sense." Real life comes with no such option. 

I make fewer typos while talking, though.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm really twitchy and quiet. I kind of act like I have a collection of underage porn in my trunk or something. Also I talk low and fast bnecause I have a 'verjinyuh' (Virginia) accent that I try to hide.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Aug 23, 2008)

In real life I'm pretty much that kid who seems to (and does) have over confidance in who she is, but hates standing out and would rather fade into the background. In real life my two basic philosophies are: Everyone must be crazy or no one would ever do anything. And, If you really want to do something just do it, don't wait for other peoples opinions. And i live by them. In real life I'm completely and utterly depressed despite how happy or excited i seem. In real life i'm a morbid twisted freak who spends hours thinking of terrible ways to kill chericters in stories, just after they discover that they love each other, then visualizes and sometimes draws it. In real life i'm way to talkitive when i get ot a subject i like.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 23, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I make fewer typos while talking, though.


I talk like a) a waterfall or b) not at all


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 23, 2008)

In real life, I'm really, really stubborn. I get angry or stressed about the littlest details, tend to inflexible and when I'm around people that aren't my friends I'm either aloof, arrogant or both. I like being the center of attention, and when I _am_ with my friends I talk nonstop. I look down on people who seem like idiots at my school, and get really proud of the fact that I can't be affiliated with any 'group' in said school. x_x I also say "Sorry" for everything you can think of, even if it's not my fault. >> It makes me feel better! Oh, and I get really sulky if taken to shop for anything other than books or video games (because I either stay for hours browsing books, or stare longingly at games I need to save up for). I act quite dense at times, and am so absent-minded that I wouldn't trust myself driving a car. I adore verbally sparring with my brother and my friends though, and am regarded by my friends as the most serious of them. And I like to ramble about my personality, partially because I don't associate my body as myself, and tend to ignore anything said about my appearance. [/babble]


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 23, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I make fewer typos while talking, though.


haha I stumble over words way more often than I make typos.   I also tend to make more mistakes while writing.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 23, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I make fewer typos while talking, though.


I make far more while talking. xD


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay, get me tipsy and I'll mispronounce everything, but most of the time I'm far more legible while speaking x3

D'aww, _I_ like your voice, Catch-22 D:


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 23, 2008)

I make way more typos when talking, it sucks. D: 

For some reason there are syllables that for some reason I sometimes can't say, like the "aw" sound. I've always been able to say everything, until a year ago. wtf.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 23, 2008)

Stormecho said:


> In real life, I'm really, really stubborn. I get angry or stressed about the littlest details, tend to inflexible and when I'm around people that aren't my friends I'm either aloof, arrogant or both. I like being the center of attention, and when I _am_ with my friends I talk nonstop. I look down on people who seem like idiots at my school, and get really proud of the fact that I can't be affiliated with any 'group' in said school. x_x I also say "Sorry" for everything you can think of, even if it's not my fault. >> It makes me feel better! Oh, and I get really sulky if taken to shop for anything other than books or video games (because I either stay for hours browsing books, or stare longingly at games I need to save up for). I act quite dense at times, and am so absent-minded that I wouldn't trust myself driving a car. I adore verbally sparring with my brother and my friends though, and am regarded by my friends as the most serious of them. And I like to ramble about my personality, partially because I don't associate my body as myself, and tend to ignore anything said about my appearance. [/babble]


You sound like me! A lot like me, actually. It's sort of freaky. I like to say "sorry" a lot too, I probably apologize for something every day, regardless of whose fault it is.

Also, Catch, come on~ Your voice is really awesome! Didn't I tell you that already? ;;Needs to remind her;; :D

My voice typos aren't that bad, mostly because I barely talk though.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 23, 2008)

It tends to depend on who I'm around. In general I'm rather caustic, and I don't say anything unless I randomly cut some snide comment at someone, or do something stupid like tell someone sitting next to me something I keep thinking about ("oh hey isaac have you heard of this song? no? well listen to it. why? i don't know actually um nevermind"). If someone mentions things I hate around me (religion, blind vegetarianism, among others) I instantly start telling them why they are wrong. I blankly stare ahead, or at what I'm doing, and if someone starts talking to me and I'm not totally interested I'll just give short answers in some weird-ass half-pissed-off voice that I hate. 

If I'm mostly around people I like, I'll often start up random conversations out of boredom, and actively talk like a fairly normal person, but naturally ending up making fun of/getting made fun of by the the people I'm around. 

If I'm around someone I want to get to know, or like, then I always end up being scarily quiet and moody, watching and listening to them, then acting extremely polite and like an interesting person when they're near me. Fortunately I'm like never doing this.


Yeah... I'm going to try to be less of a jackass this year when school starts. Namely timing the snide comments better, being more polite when people are being stupid douchebags, not randomly talking to people because I'm bored and thinking too hard about something, not using that half-pissed annoying nasally voice, talking slower when excited, and also not staring ahead with heavy-lidded eyes like I'm lethargic or something. I'm so fucked up :3


----------

